# 3PDT Order Switch Wiring



## GrahamHyman14 (May 12, 2021)

Im looking to hand wire a 3PDT footswitch to work as an order switcher in a dual overdrive I am making. I have the 3PDT breakout boards for the effects footswitches but do not have the breakout board for the order switcher because they are currently out of stock. Could anyone explain/show me how I would need to wire this order switching footswitch up to the breakout boards of the effects footswitches? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 13, 2021)

I'm not sure if it can be done with the bypass-breakout boards. Probably, but it does my head in trying to figure that out, and might require cutting a trace in the actual bypass part of it (lug 3 & 9 on a GPCB bypass, not sure on PedalPCB).

I'd just offboard wire it, or use some scrap perf or stripboard if I didn't have the Order-switcher PCB.

You should be able to work it out between these two diagrams:











You can always tidy it up later when the Order-switcher PCBs are back in stock.


----------



## GrahamHyman14 (May 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm not sure if it can be done with the bypass-breakout boards. Probably, but it does my head in trying to figure that out, and might require cutting a trace in the actual bypass part of it (lug 3 & 9 on a GPCB bypass, not sure on PedalPCB).
> 
> I'd just offboard wire it, or use some scrap perf or stripboard if I didn't have the Order-switcher PCB.
> 
> ...


I may have figured it out. If I use this wiring diagram I should be able to follow the wiring diagram for the order switcher breakout board using the bypass breakout boards.


----------



## Dirt_diggler (Oct 13, 2022)

GrahamHyman14 said:


> I may have figured it out. If I use this wiring diagram I should be able to follow the wiring diagram for the order switcher breakout board using the bypass breakout boards.


Did this wiring diagram work for you?


----------

